# HUB Usb : pb de reconnaissance de certains périphériques



## o-sensei51 (26 Juin 2010)

Bonjour

Voila avec mon Macbook Late 2009, j'utilise un HUB Usb 7 ports D-Link, alimenté à la prise... pour pouvoir recevoir tous mes périphériques : 1 souris, clavier, 2 dock accueillant mes disques durs, et mon imprimante...

Bref  j'utilise une souris optique sans fil... celle-ci pour être exacte http://www.macway.com/fr/product/14...c-souris-optique-sans-fil-pour-mac-et-pc.html
Et un clavier Apple filaire. Celui-ci http://www.macway.com/fr/product/13666/clavier-apple-filaire-sans-pave-numerique.html

Chose étrange : lorsque je branche le nano récepteur de la souris directement sur le Hub..., celle-ci fonctionne bien et est reconnue correctement sous SL..., par contre rien à faire avec mon clavier : j'ai beau le brancher sur le Hub su un autre port usb... 
Au démarrage SL semble ne pas le détecter... et j'ai beau appuyer sur les touches du clavier... il ne fonctionne tout simplement pas...
Par contre lorsque je branche le nano récepteur de la souris directement au clavier (il possède deux ports usb sur les côtés), et que je branche le clavier sur le Hub..., alors bizarrement tout fonctionne : souris, clavier... Tout est parfaitement reconnu par SL...

J'ai fait un reset de la Pram..., mais rien n'a changé puisque lorsque je branche le clavier et la souris directement au Hub... le clavier n'est pas reconnu...

Mon problème n'est pas très grave.... j'aurais cependant voulu savoir comment faire fonctionner mon clavier si celui-ci est directement branché au Hub...

Je me demande donc si le problème se situe au niveau du Hub..., ou au niveau de SL qui s'emmele alors les pinceaux pour détecter les périphériques correctement... ou alors est-ce que ce soucis peut être causé par la souris... et en particulier par le nano recepteur... ?
Est-ce que l'utilisation d'une souris moins atypique (une simple souris usb) pourrait arranger ce problème de reconnaissance des périphériques branchés sur mon hub ? (je pose la question car je n'ai pas de souris usb sous la main).

Merci


----------



## o-sensei51 (26 Juin 2010)

petit up...

Et question : si je suis condamné a changer de souris... laquelle privilégier... ?


----------



## o-sensei51 (26 Juin 2010)

Petit up


----------



## Romuald (26 Juin 2010)

Quand tu dis 'alimenté à la prise', c'est à la prise USB ou à la prise 220v ?

Si c'est à la prise USB, il est possible qu'une fois que tout est branché la puissance délivrée sur le circuit ne soit pas suffisante pour que tout ton petit monde puisse se faire reconnaitre.


----------



## MatthieuQc (26 Juin 2010)

bonjour,

J'ai le meme problème avec mon hub usb. Je branche mon clavier dessus et il marche sans probleme par contre il ne reconnait pas mes disques durs externes alors que si je les branche directement au port usb du mac mes disques sont reconnus.

Mon hub est alimenté au 220 v

merci de m'aider


----------



## o-sensei51 (26 Juin 2010)

Oui je voulais dire, Hub alimenté à la prise 220v...

Tu as quelle souris et clavier Matthieu, et quel hub  ?


----------



## MatthieuQc (26 Juin 2010)

mon clavier est un microsoft ss fil la souris une logitech ss fil et le hub un targus.

Je comprends plus rien car je viens de brancher le clavier directement sur le mac et lorsque je le rebranche sur le hub il ne marche plus on dirait que tout se qui a ete brancher en direct sur le mac ne marche plus qd il est brancher sur le hub


----------



## o-sensei51 (27 Juin 2010)

Peut-être un problème avec ton Hub ? Tu n'as pas un bouton sous ton clavier... qui s'appelle genre "connect" ? Si oui, faudrait tenter d'appuyer dessus...

Perso mon problème est différent du tien dans le sens ou c'est plus mon clavier qui pose soucis... en effet si ma souris n'est pas branchée au port usb de mon clavier..., mon clavier n'est alors tout simplement pas detecté lorsqu'il est branché sur le hub...

Si ma souris est branchée au clavier, qui est lui même branché au hub, dans ces cas la tout fonctionne !

Je me demandais donc si le problème se situait au niveau de Snow Leopard (donc problème logiciel), ou plus au niveau hardware...


----------



## o-sensei51 (27 Juin 2010)

Up pour ce problème.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2010)

Bon, une remontée de topic tous les 3 ou 4 jours, je veux bien, mais deux par jour, ça fait trop ! Ici, ce n'est pas une hot line payante !

Cela dit, une recherche permettrait déjà de trouver des éléments de réponse, je me souviens avoir déjà abordé ce sujet.

La réponse est la suivante : les hubs 7 ports sont à éviter, ils sont fournis avec la même alimentation que les hubs 4 ports, et une telle alimentation (2 ampères) ne suffit pas pour 7 ports, il faudrait presque le double.

J'ai un hub 7 ports &#8230; Dans mon tiroir (kinenveut), remplacé par deux hubs 4 ports sur mon Mac (avec donc chacun son bloc d'alimentation), et depuis je ne connais plus ce genre de problème.


----------



## o-sensei51 (28 Juin 2010)

Je ne considère nullement ce forum comme une hotline payante...

Mais bon en même temps, si je laisse ce topic perdu au fin fond du forum... une personne en capacité de m'aider aura bien du mal... à tomber sur ce sujet, non ?

De plus, il va s'en dire que j'ai déjà lancé une recherche sur google... par rapport à ce problème, avant de poster ici...

Lorsque j'étais sous Seven, je ne rencontrais pas ce problème avec ce hub... Donc ce problème de reconnaissance des périphériques se situe donc bien au niveau de Snow Leopard...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2010)

o-sensei51 a dit:


> Je ne considère nullement ce forum comme une hotline payante...
> 
> Mais bon en même temps, si je laisse ce topic perdu au fin fond du forum... une personne en capacité de m'aider aura bien du mal... à tomber sur ce sujet, non ?



Je ne t'ai pas dit de ne pas remonter, mais seulement de ne pas exagérer, relis mieux :



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, *une remontée de topic tous les 3 ou 4 jours, je veux bien, mais deux par jour, ça fait trop* ! Ici, ce n'est pas une hot line payante !






o-sensei51 a dit:


> De plus, il va s'en dire que j'ai déjà lancé une recherche sur google... par rapport à ce problème, avant de poster ici...



Et pourtant  la réponse que je t'ai faite, je l'ai déjà faite à plusieurs reprises !



o-sensei51 a dit:


> Lorsque j'étais sous Seven, je ne rencontrais pas ce problème avec ce hub... Donc ce problème de reconnaissance des périphériques se situe donc bien au niveau de Snow Leopard...



Non ! Leopard n'y est pour rien, les périphériques qui fonctionnent sous Windows et pas sur Mac, ça ne vient pas de Mac OS, mais des fabricants de périphériques qui ne veulent pas s'enquiquiner à développer des pilotes Mac ! On trouve aussi des problèmes de compatibilité matérielle, certains composants USB, qui ne sont pas parfaitement conformes à la norme, ne fonctionnent pas sur Mac, mais c'est plus rare.

Cela dit, dans le chapitre "conformité à la norme", sur Mac, il y a notamment l'alimentation électrique du port USB, alors que sur ce plan, les composants utilisés sur PC sont le plus souvent "hors norme", et ce dépassement de la norme (certains PC atteignent 1 ampère, alors que la norme c'est 500 mA) peut permettre de surpasser la faiblesse de l'alimentation du hub.

Donc, pour savoir ce qu'il en est, essaie de brancher clavier et souris directement sur les ports USB du Mac, comme ça, tu sauras si c'est un problème électrique ou un problème de compatibilité !


----------



## o-sensei51 (28 Juin 2010)

Lorsque j'ai lancé ma recherche, je suis tombé sur divers liens qui parlaient surtout de problèmes rencontrés avec les hubs de marque belkin, ou soit de hubs qui n'étaient pas du tout reconnus par Mac OS X (ce qui n'est pas mon cas, car j'ai mes deux docks pour hdd sata qui sont branchés sur le hub, ainsi que mon imprimante..., et je ne rencontre pas de problème particulier avec ces périphériques la, mais juste cette énorme bizarrerie avec mon clavier et ma souris.

J'ai, par curiosité, été regarder sur la boite du hub D-Link, et il est bien stipulé "works with pc and mac"...

J'ai également suivi tes conseils, en débranchant mon hub, et en branchant directement mon clavier et ma souris (le nano récepteur) à mon macbook....

Et bien, sans surprise, les deux fonctionnent sans problème sans le hub...

Mais mon problème est toujours là, dans le sens ou je possède pas mal de périphériques externes, que j'utilise très régulièrement (les deux docks, l'imprimante... et parfois des clés usb)... d'où l'utilisation, dans mon cas, d'un hub usb... qui permet ainsi de préserver les deux ports usb du macbook (par de trop nombreuses connexions et déconnexions de différents périphériques externes, selon mon utilisation...).

La ou mon problème me dépasse totalement, c'est qu'il semble assez complexe...

En effet, si le clavier ne fonctionnait pas du tout lorsqu'il est branché sur le hub..., je dirais tout simplement qu'il y a incompatibilité entre ces deux constituants...
Ce qui semble totalement délirant, c'est que ce clavier se met à fonctionner, alors qu'il est branché sur le hub, tout simplement parce que j'ai branché le nano récepteur de la souris sur un des ports du clavier...
Mais si ce nano récepteur n'est pas branché au clavier, celui-ci ne fonctionne plus...

J'en perds mon latin dans le sens ou ce clavier est de marque Apple, et donc devrait être reconnu sans aucun soucis par Mac OS X (car si c'était l'inverse, ça serait un comble), même si branché sur le hub...
Idem pour la souris : je l'ai acheté sur le site Macway... Ce site vend du matos compatible Mac... donc il ne devrait pas y avoir de soucis... et j'ai même regardé sur la boite de la souris. C'est bien indiqué compatible Pc/Mac.

Tu me parlais de possible faiblesse de puissance de l'alim du hub... Mais en y réfléchissant bien, ça ne peut pas coller à mon problème...

En effet reprenons depuis le début : 
- si je branche le nano récepteur de la souris sur un des ports du hub, et le clavier sur un des autres ports du hub..., la il y a soucis car le clavier n'est pas reconnu.
- si je branche le clavier sur un des ports du hub, et le nano récepteur de la souris sur un des ports du clavier (je reprécise bien du clavier), la aucun soucis, car clavier et souris fonctionnent...

Pourtant dans ces deux cas, cela demandera à l'alim du hub exactement la même puissance, puisque dans le 2ème cas, le nano récepteur est branché et pompe de manière indirecte sur le hub, puisqu'il est branché sur le clavier, qui est lui-meme branché au hub !
Et puis bon, il faut savoir que mes docks et mon imprimante sont souvent éteint, et donc ne pompent pas sur l'alim du hub... Ca m'étonnerait donc fortement que le hub branché sur du 220 ne soit pas capable d'alimenter un simple clavier usb, et une souris...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2010)

o-sensei51 a dit:


> J'en perds mon latin dans le sens ou ce clavier est de marque Apple, et donc devrait être reconnu sans aucun soucis par Mac OS X (car si c'était l'inverse, ça serait un comble), même si branché sur le hub...



Oublie la "reconnaissance par Mac OS X", si c'était un problème "système", ça ne fonctionnerait dans aucune configuration.

Par ailleurs, en ce qui concerne les Mac, ils ont toujours préféré que le clavier soit branché sur le Mac, et la souris sur le clavier, je ne vois donc pas ce qui t'empêche de brancher le hub sur un port USB du Mac, et le clavier sur l'autre (et, of course, la souris (son dongle, du moins) sur le clavier ?


----------



## o-sensei51 (29 Juin 2010)

Rebonjour


Ce problème étant plus ou moins résolu... si je branche le clavier et souris sur un des ports du macbook, et le hub sur l'autre port...

Seulement comme tout n'est pas si simple, j'ai repéré d'autres soucis qui viennent s'ajouter au problème précédent...

Comme je le précisais dans les premiers messages... j'ai deux docks pour disque dur sata branchés au hub...
Régulièrement, les disques durs branchés dessus, disparaissent purement et simplement du finder de MacOSX... sans réelle explication...

Au début j'ai cru qu'un de ces disques durs était défectueux... mais en faite ce problème survient sur les deux docks, avec des disques durs différents...

Je vais être par exemple en train d'analyser le disque dur avec Drive Genius, a la recherche de blocs défectueux... et hop d'un seul coup, les disques durs disparaissent du finder...

Je pense sincérement que mon hub a un problème... de courts circuits... Mais comment tester ce hub ?

Peut-être au final que le problème rencontré avec mon clavier et ma souris... vient tout simplement du hub, qui est en train de rendre l'âme ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2010)

o-sensei51 a dit:


> Rebonjour
> 
> 
> Ce problème étant plus ou moins résolu... si je branche le clavier et souris sur un des ports du macbook, et le hub sur l'autre port...
> ...



C'est une possibilité, mais ça peut aussi venir, comme je t'en parlais plus haut, du bloc d'alimentation du hub. En tout cas, si tu es intéressé, le hub 7 ports qui est dans mon tiroir, je veux bien te le donner, il ne me sert plus (je l'ai remplacé par deux hubs 4 ports, et il doit me rester deux ou trois ports USB2 de libres directement sur le Mac (j'ai deux cartes PCI qui me donnent trois ports USB2 chacune, plus deux ports Fw400 pour une des deux).


----------



## o-sensei51 (29 Juin 2010)

Pour ton hub, pourquoi pas... C'est un hub de quelle marque ?

As-tu rencontré des problèmes particulier avec, puisque tu préfères utiliser de hub de 4 ports ?

Faut aussi que je vois si mon hub D-Link n'est pas garanti deux ans... car si c'est le cas, je peux faire fonctionner la garantie... ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2010)

o-sensei51 a dit:


> Pour ton hub, pourquoi pas... C'est un hub de quelle marque ?
> 
> As-tu rencontré des problèmes particulier avec, puisque tu préfères utiliser de hub de 4 ports ?



C'est un Amarina, et oui, j'ai rencontré des problèmes, car ce hub est fourni avec une alim 2 ampères, alors qu'il en aurait fallu une de 3,5. Cela dit, je donne le hub, mais pas l'alim qui me sert d'alim externe pour mon disque LaCie de 2,5 pouces.



o-sensei51 a dit:


> Faut aussi que je vois si mon hub D-Link n'est pas garanti deux ans... car si c'est le cas, je peux faire fonctionner la garantie... ?



Be, p'têt ben qu'oui, p'têt ben qu'non ! Le problème semblant ne pas être reproductible sur ton PC, c'est pas évident que la garantie joue !


----------



## o-sensei51 (29 Juin 2010)

Bon j'ai contacté LDLC.... juste à temps car je l'avais acheté en 5 juillet de l'année dernière... et celui-ci étant garanti un an...

Donc retour SAV... LDLC n'a pas posé de soucis de ce coté la...

Je vais voir si le problème ne se reproduit pas avec du matos neuf... ce qui serait un comble...

Par contre je me demande ou trouver la référence du produit... pour voir le nombre d'ampères fournis par l'alim... car en mattant dessus... ce n'est pas écrit...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2010)

o-sensei51 a dit:


> Par contre je me demande ou trouver la référence du produit... pour voir le nombre d'ampères fournis par l'alim... car en mattant dessus... ce n'est pas écrit...



Alors il y a un énorme problème, là, cette information obligatoire est en principe directement gravée dans le plastique du bloc, plus rarement sur une étiquette !


----------



## o-sensei51 (29 Juin 2010)

Oups si faut que je mette des lunettes...

C'est marqué "output" 3 ampères.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2010)

o-sensei51 a dit:


> Oups si faut que je mette des lunettes...
> 
> C'est marqué "output" 3 ampères.


Bon, alors même si ça n'est pas l'idéal, tu es mieux loti que la plupart, jusque là, tous les hubs 7 ports que j'ai vu étaient fournis avec la même alim 2 ampères que les 4 ports.

Sauf si tu y connectes sept périphériques "auto-alimentés" gourmands, ça devrait faire face dans la plupart des cas.

Toutefois, je réitère, sur Mac, mieux vaut brancher le clavier directement sur le Mac, et la souris sur le clavier, car s'agissant de périphériques très lents, ils sont aussi les plus vulnérables aux collisions de paquets, donc leur faire partager une connexion USB avec des périphériques plus rapides peut provoquer des perturbations.


----------



## o-sensei51 (30 Juin 2010)

Oui. Enfin je vais renvoyer ce hub qui n'a pas tenu le coup... ce qui m'étonne quand meme... car je ne pense pas que mes docks soient gourmands en puissance (ils sont également branchés à la prise 220, et idem pour mon imprimante)...

Je me rends compte en faite que la plupart des hubs sont perfectibles...


----------

